# Quiz: What Internal Organ Are You?



## Halo (Mar 30, 2009)

What Internal Organ Are You?

*You Are The Heart  *

You are very industrious. Working hard makes you feel good.
You are powerful and strong. Some people may think you're fragile, but you're not in the least.

You are steady and reliable. You keep going no matter what.
However, you do tend to react to situations. Stress makes you speed up.


----------



## Banned (Mar 30, 2009)

*You Are The Liver *

You are a very versatile, adept person. You are able to do many jobs.
You seek balance at all times. You are good at adjusting yourself to keep things level.

You are able to counteract bad influences. You can neutralize anything toxic.
You are resilient like no one else. You can rebuild yourself completely if you need to.


----------



## NicNak (Mar 30, 2009)

My favorite Organ!  :yahoo:  not quite sure of all the discriptor though, if they discribe me well 


*You Are The Brain* 

You're the type of person who's always on, always churning.
You are alert and quick to react. You like to stay busy.

You are responsible but also demanding. You take up a lot of energy.
You are someone of deep mystery. There's a lot below the surface that's hard to figure out.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 30, 2009)

_*You Are The Brain* 

You're the type of person who's always on, always churning. 

You are alert and quick to react. You like to stay busy.

You are responsible but also demanding. You take up a lot of energy. 

You are someone of deep mystery. There's a lot below the surface that's hard to figure out.  _


----------



## HBas (Mar 30, 2009)

You Are The Brain  

You're the type of person who's always on, always churning.
You are alert and quick to react. You like to stay busy.

You are responsible but also demanding. You take up a lot of energy.
You are someone of deep mystery. There's a lot below the surface that's hard to figure out.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 30, 2009)

*You Are The Brain*


----------



## ladylore (Mar 30, 2009)

*You Are The Brain*
You're the type of person who's always on, always churning.
You are alert and quick to react. You like to stay busy.

You are responsible but also demanding. You take up a lot of energy.
You are someone of deep mystery. There's a lot below the surface that's hard to figure out.


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 30, 2009)

*You are the brain*
You're the type of person who's always on, always churning.
You are alert and quick to react. You like to stay busy.

You are responsible but also demanding. You take up a lot of energy.
You are someone of deep mystery. There's a lot below the surface that's hard to figure out.

LOL, LadyLore you and I just keep having more in common every day. '-)


----------



## ladylore (Mar 30, 2009)

We do indeed.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 30, 2009)

*You Are The Heart*

You are very industrious. Working hard makes you feel good.
You are powerful and strong. Some people may think you're fragile, but you're not in the least.

You are steady and reliable. You keep going no matter what.
However, you do tend to react to situations. Stress makes you speed up.


----------

